# Ecran 1080p comme écran externe: font smooth immonde



## xxFyl (27 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens enfin de recevoir mon hub pour relier le macbook pro (13" avec touchbar) à mon écran, le Dell U2414H en 1080p.

Problème: impossible de lire plus de 10 minutes tellement le rendu est pixélisé et flou (cf screenshot, on voit bien le flou). J'ai légèrement pu améliorer la chose en décochant _"Lissage des polices sur écran LCD"_ dans les préférences système et en baissant la smooth des fonts en ligne de commande avec _"defaults -currentHost write -globalDomain AppleFontSmoothing -int 2".
_
J'ai joint un screenshot pour vous illustrer tout ça, mais en réalité le résultat est encore pire.
D'après quelques recherches, cet écran fonctionne pourtant bien sur les retina de 2013/2014.

Avez-vous des retours à me faire sur vos propres écrans en 1080p ?

Merci beaucoup.

EDIT: j'ai aussi essayé sur le LG 29UM58-P, résultat identique.
EDIT2: Je suis relié en HDMI (je n'ai pas d'autres adaptateurs pour tester d'autres connectiques).


----------



## NestorK (27 Janvier 2017)

Je n'arrive pas trop à voir le problème en capture. J'imagine que tu sais que tu dois t'attendre à un écart de rendu entre ton MacBook à écran Retina et un 1080p tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique (de plus affiché sur une diagonale plus grande).

Si le problème est plus grave que ça, tu peux essayer de brancher tout ça via une autre sortie de ton écran, comme le display port ? Evidemment, va se poser le problème de l'adaptateur que tu n'as pas.

Sinon, peut être un problème avec ton adaptateur HDMI ? Tu utilises quel modèle ?

Au passage, le moniteur LG que tu as testé est un moniteur en 2560 par 1440 si je ne dis pas de bêtise > normal que tu aies une impression de flou si tu abaisses sa définition native à 1920 par 1080 (effet de downscaling). Le HDMI doit te limiter ici, il faudrait essayer une autre sortie pour obtenir la définition native de la dalle.


----------



## xxFyl (27 Janvier 2017)

Merci pour ton aide.

Le screenshot rend "plutôt bien" si tu le regarde sur ton mac c'est vrai, mais on distingue quand même un peu le flou est le grain en général.

Je m'attendais bien évidemment à un rendu différent, mais pas autant. Le résultat doit être aussi bien que quand j'utilise ma seconde machine sous Windows. Là c'est casi-illisible, j'ai la nausée après 15 minutes de lecture.

Pour le 2560x1440 il n'y a aucun problème sur les retina de 2013 encore une fois, je l'avais utilisé sans problème à l'époque.

Ce serait embêtant de devoir changer d'écran externe, il n'a que 4 mois.

Et pour info, j'utilise ce hub.


----------



## NestorK (27 Janvier 2017)

xxFyl a dit:


> Pour le 2560x1440 il n'y a aucun problème sur les retina de 2013 encore une fois, je l'avais utilisé sans problème à l'époque.



Quand tu dis "pas de problème pour le 2560 par 1440", tu parles de la définition de manière générale ou de ton écran LG en particulier qui passait donc bien sur ton MacBook Pro 2013 ?

Clairement, si tes deux écrans passent pas mal, le problème n'est pas à aller chercher du coté des écrans ni du MacBook capable de gérer des écrans en 5K sans soucis. Le problème ne peut venir que de l'adaptateur / cable / port utilisé.


----------



## xxFyl (27 Janvier 2017)

Justement, j'ai vu plusieurs topics US sur ce sujet (police grasse et pixélisée sur des écrans 1080p). Sachant que le DELL U2414H était souvent recommandé comme écran externe de macbook et que désormais, le rendu est catastrophique, il s'est forcement passé quelque chose (côté software ?) sur les derniers modèles.

L'HDMI étant parfaitement capable de balancer du flux 4K, je doute que ça vienne de là.


----------



## NestorK (27 Janvier 2017)

xxFyl a dit:


> Justement, j'ai vu plusieurs topics US sur ce sujet (police grasse et pixélisée sur des écrans 1080p). Sachant que le DELL U2414H était souvent recommandé comme écran externe de macbook et que désormais, le rendu est catastrophique, il s'est forcement passé quelque chose (côté software ?) sur les derniers modèles.
> 
> L'HDMI étant parfaitement capable de balancer du flux 4K, je doute que ça vienne de là.



Ca dépend de l'HDMI. Mon Dell Ultrasharp (un 27, en 2560 par 1440) ne va plus haut que 1080 via sa sortie HDMI 1.2 sur un iMac 5K (image floue, baveuse). Le cable peut lui aussi avoir son importance. En DisplayPort 1.2, je débloque le 1440p sans soucis.


----------



## gueye6013 (28 Janvier 2017)

Comma connecte application


----------



## Alino06 (29 Janvier 2017)

Le mieux sur un Mac étant d'utiliser sa connection miniDP pour le connecter à un écran externe


----------



## xxFyl (29 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Le mieux sur un Mac étant d'utiliser sa connection miniDP pour le connecter à un écran externe


Les derniers modèles n'ont pas de display port.


----------



## NestorK (30 Janvier 2017)

xxFyl a dit:


> Les derniers modèles n'ont pas de display port.


C'est le port Thunderbolt 2 qui fait office de port DisplayPort (c'est un port MiniDisplayPort en réalité) et il est dispo sur tous les macs récents - mon MacBook Air 2011 en est pourvu, par exemple. Même mon Mac Mini 2009 - sans Thunderbolt - dispose lui aussi de son port MiniDisplayPort. Les machines (ultra récentes) en Thunderbolt 3 ou USB-C nécessitent un adaptateur mais prennent bel et bien le DisplayPort une fois la conversion effectuée.


----------



## So0paman (30 Janvier 2017)

Sujet intéressant. Etant récemment passé sous Mac après 20 ans sous Windows, j'ai eu exactement la même réaction que xxFyl lorsque j'ai branché pour la première fois mon Macbook Pro sur écran externe (un Samsung Full HD que j'utilisais également sous Windows). Impression de polices "pas nettes", "floues".

J'ai testé plusieurs écrans, plusieurs connectiques, sans succès.

Par contre sur les photos, images, aucun problème. Preuve que ça ne venait pas d'un problème de câble ou réglage sinon toute l'image serait dégradée et pas uniquement les polices.

Finalement après m'être renseigné la seule vrai explication que j'ai trouvé, c'est le rendu des polices diffère énormement entre Mac OS et Windows. Windows a un rendu des polices très brut et très crénelé, tandis que Mac OS lisse les polices beaucoup plus. 

En étant habitué à Windows effectivement le passage à Mac OS peut être déroutant et donner cette impression de flou. C'est juste une impression visuelle.

Pour avoir confirmation j'ai montré le rendu des polices Windows sur mon écran à un ami qui est sous Mac OS depuis toujours. Sans surprise, il trouvait le rendu horrible et beaucoup trop pixelisé.

Bref la seule solution ici c'est de s'y habituer je crois.


----------



## NestorK (30 Janvier 2017)

J'ai une tour sous Windows régulièrement mis à jour à coté de mon Mac sur lequel j'ai branché des tas d'écrans externes en 1080p classique : je n'ai jamais constaté d'images baveuses et floues, pas plus sur Mac que sous Windows, ou le rendu est quasi strictement identique en terme de qualité d'image. Attention : je ne dis pas que vous affabulez ni toi, ni xxFyl. Juste que ce que vous constatez n'a rien de normal, police lissée via macOS ou pas (on peut désactiver au passage cette histoire de lissage).

J'ai vraiment eu le même soucis sur un Dell Ultrasharp que j'ai relié à mon iMac via HDMI : image baveuse, floue, avec des effets à donner le tournis. Le problème a aussitôt été résolu (dans mon cas bien entendu) en passant par le port MiniDisplayPort avec le câble qui va bien.

J'entends bien So0paman que tu as essayé divers câbles/ports et que cela n'a rien arrangé... Mais j'encouragerai xxFyl a essayé au moins "ma" solution avant de bazarder l'écran.


----------



## xxFyl (31 Janvier 2017)

Merci pour tous vos retours. Je vais tester ce hub avec du DisplayPort (impossible de trouver un hub avec du mini-DP) ça vous parait bien ? 

Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## So0paman (2 Février 2017)

Je repost sur ce sujet car je reçois le U2414H aujourd'hui ou demain également pour accompagner mon Macbook Pro 2015 lors de mes retouches et montages vidéos.

Je me suis renseigné et j'ai creusé un peu le sujet, et j'ai trouvé ces deux liens qui peuvent intéresser l'auteur :

http://www.mathewinkson.com/2013/03...ix-the-picture-quality-of-an-external-monitor
http://www.journaldulapin.com/2015/04/13/forcer-un-ecran-en-rvb-sous-mac-os-x/

A priori l'écran (et plusieurs modèles d'autres marques, c'est un soucis récurent) serait parfois détecté comme une TV et non pas comme un moniteur lorsque branché en HDMI. C'est ce qui explique ce lissage étrange des polices. Il est possible via une manipulation décrite dans les liens de forcer le mode RGB, donc adapté au moniteur et retrouver une belle qualité d'image.

La connectique HDMI étant à la base adaptée à l'audiovisuel, il n'est pas aberrant que le Mac considère un écran branché tel quel comme un TV si il ne parvient pas à reconnaître le modèle. Le DisplayPort étant en revanche une connectique créée pour le monde informatique, je ne serai pas surpris que ça règle le problème sans passer par les procédures décrites dans les liens.

Je n'ai pas encore l'écran donc je ne peux pas tester, mais ça peut être une piste donc je pose ça là.


----------



## xxFyl (2 Février 2017)

Je viens de recevoir l'adaptateur DP -> USB-C, et bien ça règle (presque) complètement le problème. Ton raisonnement est certainement le bon So0paman, le mac considérait mon écran externe comme une TV. J'avais essayé de passer les couleurs en RVB mais je n'avais pas réussi. Maintenant le texte est bien net, légèrement plus "granuleux" que sur Windows mais c'est beaucoup plus lisible qu'auparavant.

Merci beaucoup.


----------

